
ACM 20 Most Influential Papers on Programming Languages [tarball] - mahmud
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2083231/acm_pldi_20_best_papers.tar.gz
======
mahmud
These are actually 18 of the papers that I could find in the "free" web, away
from the ACM/IEEE pay wall. I got them all from the authors' websites and
collected them for my own reading. I share them with you here for the love of
learning, they're a treasure. I hope I don't annoy anybody for doing this.

Here is the original ACM announcement:

<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/mckinley/20-years.html>

And these are the papers in the tarball:

A Data Locality Optimizing Algorithm.pdf

A Safe Approximate Algorithm for Interprocedural Pointer

Aliasing.pdf

An Evaluation of Staged Run-Time Optimizations in DyC.pdf

An Implementation of Lazy Code Motion for SUIF.pdf

Analysis of Pointers and Structures.pdf

Balanced Scheduling- Instruction Scheduling When Memory Latency is
Uncertain.pdf

Complete Removal of Redundant Expressions.pdf

Global Register Allocation at Link Time.pdf

How To Read Floating Point Numbers Accurately.pdf

Improving Register Allocation for Subscripted Variables.pdf

Interprocedural Constant Propagation.pdf

Interprocedural Slicing Using Dependence Graphs.pdf

Lazy Code Motion.pdf

On-The-Fly Detection of Access Anomalies.pdf

Register Windows vs. Register Allocation.pdf

Soft Typing.pdf

Software Pipelining-- An Effective Scheduling Technique for VLIW Machines.pdf

The Design and Implementation of a Certifying Compiler.pdf

~~~
tsally
_I hope I don't annoy anybody for doing this._

Quite the contrary. :)

------
g__
Another nice collection:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9220o/ask_progg...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9220o/ask_proggit_recommender_a_compsci_paper_for_me_to/)

~~~
mahmud
Shame on you. I was just going to bed!

Thanks :-)

------
onreact-com
Ask HN: Are numbered lists in headlines OK again?

~~~
onreact-com
Does downvoting mean yes or no in this case?

~~~
gloob
In this case, I suspect that downvoting means that people think you're being
snarky about something that is blatantly awesome. Dunno though, as I wasn't
one of them.

